

Anybody looking for jobs... - annoyed

who are only considering places near public transportation or within walking/biking distance?
======
xirium
Ask you asking because you have an idea for startup which involves other
people being near public transport? Ask you asking because you are considering
re-location?

~~~
annoyed
just trying to get a feel of the general consensus

------
iron_ball
That's very vague. For example, my answer is yes, but I live in Manhattan,
where that's the default.

------
cmars232
Yes. But the only such jobs available are in retail. %$@&! suburbia!

------
noodle
yes.

